# Scamacca verso il West Ham. Le cifre.



## admin (12 Luglio 2022)

Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


puahahahaha ma non era già al fianco di messi e mbappe?


----------



## Castolo79 (12 Luglio 2022)

Pagliacci...tutti


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Luglio 2022)

L'importante è che stia alla larga da noi.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


Adesso le cose tornano.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

praticamente il Sassuolo vende a tutti, basta che trovi uno scemo che accetti le sue sparate

se non fosse da anni il calcio cinese depotenziato dal partito comunista praticamente ci sarebbe mezzo Sassuolo là


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> puahahahaha ma non era già al fianco di messi e mbappe?


Quante stagioni dura in PL per te?
giocherà più di 10 partite?


----------



## chicagousait (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


Addio al tridente dei sogni ai piedi della Toure Eiffel


----------



## Simo98 (12 Luglio 2022)

Praticamente la sesta squadra della premier si permette di spendere 40 mln per un attaccante praticamente sconosciuto, da noi la vincitrice dello scudetto non si avvicina nemmeno a spendere tale cifra


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Luglio 2022)

E fu così che venne fuori che il Psg alla fine fu solo una “dritta” di carnevali ai giornalisti per far cadere il pollo di turno……


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Quante stagioni dura in PL per te?
> giocherà più di 10 partite?


1-2 anni e torna qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


E mo' chi glielo dice a messi ?


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E fu così che venne fuori che il Psg alla fine fu solo una “dritta” di carnevali ai giornalisti per far cadere il pollo di turno……


Lo avevo detto dal primo giorno. Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che va al PSG.
avevo tirato l’amo per i boccaloni, e non mi stupisce se questo sono gli Hammers.
ricordiamoci quando hanno speso 13 milioni per prendere Angelone Ogbonna.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la sesta squadra della premier si permette di spendere 40 mln per un attaccante praticamente sconosciuto, da noi la vincitrice dello scudetto non si avvicina nemmeno a spendere tale cifra


Ma tu non prendere come esempio la vincitrice dello scudetto,prendi ad esempio le altre 2 big,quelle che con i fatti dimostrano di avere ambizioni,loro spendono eccome,se non in cartellini lo fanno in ingaggi.


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


Speriamo riesca a giocare titolare... Ne abbiamo bisogno in ottica nazionale.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

Ecco dove l'avevo già vista questa storia. Mi ricordava i Berardi-Real ed i Locatelli-Chelsea. In pieno stile Sassuolo, esagerare e spennare il pollo sprovveduto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> puahahahaha ma non era già al fianco di messi e mbappe?


infatti ... 2 settimane fa "era fatta" per 50M al PSG


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Luglio 2022)

Forse più adatto al calcio inglese che a quello italiano. Giocatore a mio parere mediocre.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2022)

Ovviamente quella del Psg era una farsa, mai creduto neanche un secondo. Farà la fine di Zaza, il livello è quello.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


In molti lo stanno criticando. Per me rimane più forte del Giroud attuale. E probabilmente anche di Origi. Certo che ha un bel costo.
Per me li vale.
Però non pretendo di certo capirne più di altri.
Io andavo pazzo per Dolberg del Ajax nel anno Mirabelliano


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In molti lo stanno criticando. Per me rimane più forte del Giroud attuale. E probabilmente anche di Origi. Certo che ha un bel costo.
> Per me li vale.
> Però non pretendo di certo capirne più di altri.
> Io andavo pazzo per Dolberg del Ajax nel anno Mirabelliano


Si forte é forte, anche con un ottimo potenziale inespresso. Ha tutto per fare la punta moderna, ovviamente ha determinate caratteristiche diverse da Giroud. I 50m li potrà valere in futuro, e forse anche 70, ma ad oggi non esiste una giustificazione per spendere oltre i 30M per Scamacca. Che poi é anche la ragione per la quale se ne sta andando all'estero. CHe dire, speriamo che cresca, io di testa non l'ho ancora inquadrato bene...


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si forte é forte, anche con un ottimo potenziale inespresso. Ha tutto per fare la punta moderna, ovviamente ha determinate caratteristiche diverse da Giroud. I 50m li potrà valere in futuro, e forse anche 70, ma ad oggi non esiste una giustificazione per spendere oltre i 30M per Scamacca. Che poi é anche la ragione per la quale se ne sta andando all'estero. CHe dire, speriamo che cresca, io di testa non l'ho ancora inquadrato bene...


Per me può essere valutato più di 30 proprio perché come l'hai detto tu, potrebbe valerne anche 70 un giorno.
Queste cose le paghi.

Parte a l'estero perché in Italia in pochissime possono spendere quei 40 e passa milioni. Inoltre quelle che potrebbero farlo sono già sistemate in attacco.
La Juve ha Vlaovic
l'Inter non so se dovrei metterla nella lista dei club che possono spendere 40 mln ma hanno comunque Lula e puntano Dybala.
Noi penso che non li spenderemo ma comunque abbiamo già le punte (anche se probabilmente meno forti di Scamacca).
Il Napoli ha Osimeh
La Roma ha Abraham.

Le altre non possono spendere quella cifra.
Io avrei fatto carte false per averlo.
Forte fisicamente. Forte tecnicamente. Non e lento. Capace di segnare gol da rapace ma anche quelli di pregevole fattura.
E il centravanti italiano più completo da tantissimo tempo. Anzi, forse non ricordo nemmeno una prima punta italiana con le sue caratteristiche. Bisognerebbe scomodare prime punte di altissimo livello mondiale per avere caratteristiche simili.
Che poi non significa che darà capace di sfruttarle. Ma già averle e una cosa rarissima.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me può essere valutato più di 30 proprio perché come l'hai detto tu, potrebbe valerne anche 70 un giorno.
> Queste cose le paghi.
> 
> Parte a l'estero perché in Italia in pochissime possono spendere quei 40 e passa milioni. Inoltre quelle che potrebbero farlo sono già sistemate in attacco.
> ...


Mi tengo tutta la vita Origi a 0, invece di Scamacca a 30M comunque, figuriamoci a 50 

Le punte cosi a me proprio non interessano e non piace neanche guardarle. Certo che se messo nel contesto giusto ti puo' fare 25 gol a stagione. Appunto nel contesto, perché questo é il classico giocatore da sistema, o perlomeno per ora mi sembra di averlo inquadrato cosi, e solo Dio sa quanto odio questo in un calciatore.

Capisco cosa vuoi dire comunque


----------



## Maximo (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: il West Ham offre 40 mln più 7 di bonus per Scamacca. La trattativa è in stato avanzato.


Ma come? Non doveva essere il super rinforzo del PSG?


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

comunque la cosa triste è che questo sarebbe il futuro bomber della nazionale...
se non va bene là stiamo ancora dietro Immobile con gli altri andati via (Belotti, Insigne)
a meno di sentire dopo dieci anni ancora il nome di Balotelli...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Luglio 2022)

Ma che è sta roba? Qui i giornalisti però ci devono spiegare, non possono dire A per un mese e poi diventa Z senza passaggi intermedi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E fu così che venne fuori che il Psg alla fine fu solo una “dritta” di carnevali ai giornalisti per far cadere il pollo di turno……


Io vedo delle similitudini con Sanches. Il psg è la squadra che funge da pretesto per scatenare aste virtuali di cartellini o ingaggi (come nel caso di Sanches). Carnevali invece recita il ruolo di Mendes e i media sono imboccati da chi alimenta queste farse.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la cosa triste è che questo sarebbe il futuro bomber della nazionale...
> se non va bene là stiamo ancora dietro Immobile con gli altri andati via (Belotti, Insigne)
> a meno di sentire dopo dieci anni ancora il nome di Balotelli...


C’e sempre raspadori, fino alla telenovela di mercato del prossimo giugno dove sarà vicino al Bayern Monaco per finire al Southampton.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In molti lo stanno criticando. Per me rimane più forte del Giroud attuale. E probabilmente anche di Origi. Certo che ha un bel costo.
> Per me li vale.
> Però non pretendo di certo capirne più di altri.
> Io andavo pazzo per Dolberg del Ajax nel anno Mirabelliano


spero sia ironico


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma che è sta roba? Qui i giornalisti però ci devono spiegare, non possono dire A per un mese e poi diventa Z senza passaggi intermedi.


Perché non bisogna credere ai giornalisti,che inventano e non sanno un caxxo.


----------



## sampapot (13 Luglio 2022)

non è normale che la settima squadra inglese (giocherà la Conference League) si possa permettere un tale investimento.....esistono troppe disparità fiscali e non credo che abbia lo stadio di proprietà (magari sbaglio)...ad ogni modo uscirà dai radar e rischia di giocarsi il mondiale a dicembre...ah già.....per quello basta una semplice tv


----------



## Simo98 (13 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma tu non prendere come esempio la vincitrice dello scudetto,prendi ad esempio le altre 2 big,quelle che con i fatti dimostrano di avere ambizioni,loro spendono eccome,se non in cartellini lo fanno in ingaggi.


L'unica che investe seriamente è la Juve che negli ultimi due anni ha preso due potenziali top (Vlahovic, Chiesa) e un top (Pogba). Di Maria lo considero a fine corsa e l'Inter la scorsa estate ha ceduto i suoi due top, per poi riprenderne uno per un regalo del Chelsea


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'unica che investe seriamente è la Juve che negli ultimi due anni ha preso due potenziali top (Vlahovic, Chiesa) e un top (Pogba). Di Maria lo considero a fine corsa e l'Inter la scorsa estate ha ceduto i suoi due top, per poi riprenderne uno per un regalo del Chelsea


Ok,regalo del Chelsea,ma noi non l'avremmo mai preso Lukaku,nemmeno in regalo,questo per dirti che juve e Inter mettono i risultati sul campo davanti a tutto,poi si dimenano tra molte difficoltà(almeno l'inter),ma pensano sempre al campo.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ok,regalo del Chelsea,ma noi non l'avremmo mai preso Lukaku,nemmeno in regalo,questo per dirti che juve e Inter mettono i risultati sul campo davanti a tutto,poi si dimenano tra molte difficoltà(almeno l'inter),ma pensano sempre al campo.


Però bisogna dire che anche l’Inter non avrebbe mai lontanamente pensato di riprendere Lukaku, per costi e per come si erano lasciati.
Poi chiaro che se questo butta nel cesso la sua dignità e a maggio se ne esce dicendo “mi ero sbagliato questa estate, voglio andarmene dal Chelsea e voglio andare solo all’Inter” non è che ci fosse molto da fare, ha tagliato in un colpo solo le palle sia al Chelsea che a tutti gli altri potenziali acquirenti, lasciando solo l’Inter a cui è piovuto in braccio dal cielo


----------

